# 2.0L AEG Engine to Turbo..Looking for best turbo/parts config.



## shill35 (Apr 1, 2012)

Would like to turbo 2.0L AEG engine in 2001 VW Jetta. the 112hp just does not cut it. Not trying to make a racecar just would like to add some power for more fun driving experience. Would like nice low psi config that the stock engine can handle without causing longterm damage down the road. Would just taking turbo, piping, cool, and exhaust from 1.8L be the best thing ? Not sure what to do. I am a mechanic with a fair amount of vw know how but have no experience with turbo charging an NA engine. Help please.


----------



## shill35 (Apr 1, 2012)

any help ? Looking at getting turbo systems from 1.8L but not sure how to control boost.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh hi, you're new here, you seem to have missed the _MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL!_ and the _*** Kinetic 2L Turbo Kit Specials from CTS Turbo ***_ threads.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

cast t3 manifold off ebay.( make sure to plug the sai. it WILL leak through the manifold)

junkyard turbo off of saab, mercedes, or pretty much any t3 in the junkyard.( i would recommend rebuilding the turbo. mark the shaft and compressor wheel to reassemble in same location and balance should be fine as long as the turbo is not blown, spins free, and either wheel hasn't contacted the housings. you can get a genuine rebuild kit for about $100. most of the small junkyard t3s are good for 200-250 whp.

intercooler off ebay 

piping kit off ebay

i always custom fab my down pipe.(usually the biggest pita of the process)

wideband 02 (i always use uego aem. 160 shipped on ebay usually)

custom tune (everybody seems to like c2. also there is megasquirt. the cheapest route which i do not recommend would be a fmu. they do work though with alot of tweaking

hook up oil feed line( i run it from the oil filter housing. make sure to check the oil pressure of the feed line because it must be between 30psi and 60psi during boost. if too low the turbo will blow very quick, if too much your car will smoke like a freight train. run a oil pressure gauge inline and trial and error with oil restrictors. 

oil return(make sure the return is of adequate size because this can cause the oil to back up into the turbo causing your car to smoke.

it CAN be done with around $1000 give or take if you are smart and have fab skills.(or you can buy a kit for $3000)

that should be the basics. someone chime in if i missed something. :laugh:


----------



## shill35 (Apr 1, 2012)

have crashed saab 9-3 2004 I think. Ill use the turbo from that and will that manifold work aswell ? BTW need to keep CEL off for emissions inspection. So CAT and o2 will need to work with stock pcm.


----------



## shill35 (Apr 1, 2012)

or will i need new pcm programming.


----------



## shill35 (Apr 1, 2012)

also have blown 2000 tdi 1.9L engine. Can any of that system be used ?


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

i would use the saab turbo as long as it is t3. you cant use the saab manifold. u will have to get a manifold for your motor. i say to stick with t3 manifolds because it is hard to find anything other than a t3 manifold for your motor. mk3 and mk4 manifolds for 2.0 8v are the same.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

yes u need a custom tune. simplest option is c2 motorsports turbo chip


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

If you need an ECU programmed for boost, Im selling a AEG 5 speed ECU with the 440cc C2 turbo tune already on it for $250. Thats less then the price of the tune alone:thumbup:


----------



## brforsythe85_132 (Oct 25, 2021)

02vwgolf said:


> If you need an ECU programmed for boost, Im selling a AEG 5 speed ECU with the 440cc C2 turbo tune already on it for $250. Thats less then the price of the tune alone:thumbup:


Would like to buy this please let me know if it's still available. [email protected]


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

brforsythe85_132 said:


> Would like to buy this please let me know if it's still available. [email protected]


The comment you're replying to is 10 years old.


----------

